# Update on me and Mia



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi everyone...

I posted a few days ago and told you I would be back to update everyone on the new life changes I have made....I have a few minutes so I thought I would come on and let you all know the news!

I went back to SD after a hard weekend home for the wedding...things with my bf's brother were horrible....The wedding was um....filled with a LOT of drama and they didnt end up playing the slideshow I had made for them (when it was their request to have it)....

I took my finals and honestly couldnt be happier with how well I did (well, except for my accounting exam which I blew! but the prof totally threw us a curve ball and I wasnt prepared for it...no one was....)....But overall I worked hard and it payed off....well, sort of...I was .04 gpa points (1 unit) away from declaring my major and have made the decision to MOVE HOME! The decision was VERY sudden and the decision was based SOLEY on ME and MY needs.....

I thought long and hard about it...the pro's and con's and well, after realized that I couldnt afford SD anymore I will be going to Sacramento State next semester and taking classes through their open university....it will be a little more expensive BUT I will be moving into my mother's house and saving up to move back out on my own....As hard as it is for me to admit that I need help and cant do it alone right now, I know that I am making the best decision....My mom wasnt too thrilled on the idea...and it will be VERY hard for me to be back in the house, but I need to suck it up and deal with it i guess...

I have been home for about 2 and a half weeks and have taken the time to "amend" things with family...(including my mom and my bf's brother)....I had a long talk with my bf's brother and we talked about everything and he basically said he has had some time to think about everything and realizes that their was just too much alcohol there and that I didnt start any of the drama and thanked me for being the bigger person and taking the time to talk to him and initiating it...so things are MUCH better....as for the new wife...well, she doesnt come around and doesnt talk to ANY of the family....

Christmas was great! I cooked dinner with my bf's mom and my mom and little brother and sister came over....it was the first time in the (almost) 5 1/2 years we have been together that we had both family's together and it went REALLY well!!! 

Mia and I will be driving back to SD in 2 days  and will be packing our things and I will finish working until around the end of the month and will be driving back up to N. Cal to start our new lives!!! I am SO excited!! And I think that Mia will like being a "country girl"....she has adapted really well to running out in the open country! haha...she is loving it! 

Things with my bf are going GREAT as well...he has been working and applying to Cal Fire, trying to get a job! We dont know what he will be doing in the next few months about moving, but we are enjoing our time together and waiting to figure out what he will be doing....

Well, I better get going! I just wrote about a novel! lol...but things in my life have been changing and I wanted to update everyone...you have all been such amazing friends to me and I thank each and every one of you from the bottom of my heart!

Love you all!!!

~Krystal & Mia


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

QUOTE (Krystal @ Jan 5 2009, 02:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699733


> Hi everyone...
> 
> I posted a few days ago and told you I would be back to update everyone on the new life changes I have made....I have a few minutes so I thought I would come on and let you all know the news!
> 
> ...


sounds like a good move! Glad you had a good Christmas.
Happy New year to you and Mia!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow. That's alot of change in a short period of time. Bless your heart. I can only imagine how difficult and emotional this must be for you. And there is no shame in admiting you need some help. Times are really tough right now and there are a lot of people needing to sell their homes and move in with family. I think it may be a blessing for a lot of people, getting back to their family and bonding and helping each other out. It's tough to make relationships work and so much easier to move away. I pray this will end up being such a blessing for you as well as other family members. And you're right. Mia will LOVE being a country girl. :wub: 

Hugs to you my friend :grouphug:


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

I am glad to hear that you are doing well and focusing on what is best for you. Oh and congrats on doing well on your finals! I hope everything works out with moving back home and school etc. Good luck and Happy New Year! :two thumbs up:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Sometimes we have to take a step backward in order to move forward. When I left my first husband 10 years ago for my own safety, my daughter and I moved in with my folks. We stayed with them for two years - it went by so quickly and it gave me some time to get my life back in order. I really appreciate that time now because I lost my Dad three years ago.

My daughter and her new husband just moved in with my son. I helped him buy a little house a few years ago and as times for tough for everyone right now, they decided to share expenses for awhile. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it will be a good experience for them.

Concentrate on your studies and before you know it, you'll be out on your own again and in a great place!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Krystal it's hard but you gotta do what you gotta do. My daughter moved out 2 years ago with her bf and cat. One year later she moved back in to my house brought the bf and 2 cats!!!!! I enjoy the closeness most of the time. Just don't invite a bunch of friends over for a football game and leave the kitchen full of dishes and the garbage can full until the next day that your mom has to start yelling! :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Madison's Mom @ Jan 5 2009, 03:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699771


> Sometimes we have to take a step backward in order to move forward.[/B]


She is so right about this Krystal. {{{{{Hugs}}}}} I am so proud of you for going forth with your studies. There has to be something about SD, lol. I too went to SDSU and had to move back home due to personal issues that arose in my family and life. I will tell you more about that later though. I am really proud of you!! Hold your head high and continue forth. You are doing wonderful and making good decisions that can only better things for you.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

I am SO glad to hear that things are starting to go your way. Good luck with the move!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Glad things are going well Krystal! I'm sure things will be a little less stressful moving home. I hope so anyway!  

By the way-thanks for the cute card! :grouphug:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

How long have you been at San Diego? Why was your mom upset at you for moving back in? Are you losing credits?
I wish the very best for you.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Krystal, I'm so happy you have sorted things out and are doing what is right for you. I give you a lot of credit. I hope you are very happy with the changes in your life and 2009 is your year. :hugging:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Cyrstal.. I said it before but will again... you are a very mature and intelligent gal! You think things thru and you act things out in a mature manner that many far passed your age would not be mature or 'gutsy' enough to do! I'm very very proud of you and have no question in my mind you are going to go places, sweetie!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Best wishes on your new start.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Best Wishes to you and your new plans!!!  :grouphug:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Sounds like things are falling into place for you.  Glad its working out.

BTW-did u and your bf get back together???


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm glad things are getting better and working out for you!!!! :hugging: Good luck at Sacramento State and with your move!!! :Good luck: 

Hugs to you and Mia!!! :hugging:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

You go, girl!!! :aktion033: :chili: 

You can be so proud of yourself for taking those finals, and doing so well! :thmbup: 

It's great to hear that you had a positive talk with your bf's brother, too. It sure sounds as though he truly respects you for initiating the conversation with him. As he said, you are "the bigger person" for taking that step in talking with him.

I'm happy to hear you had a wonderful Christmas, too! And, that both your bf's Mom and your Mom were there. 

Have a safe trip with Mia on your journey back home.

Thank you for your update, Krystal.

And, love back to you ... :wub: 

Marie


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

I am so glad things are looking up!

~Daisy


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Krystal, 

I always look for your posts amongst the others. You are such a strong young woman! It sounds like you made this decision from your heart and from your intuition. I'm sure it will be an excellent choice for you even if there are some bumps along the road in the future. 

Be very proud of yourself - you deserve the best.

Leslie


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

:hugging: 

I'm sorry you have to move back to mom's house, I know it's hard for you. I want you to know how much I admire you for being so driven and decisive. I honestly wish I were more like that. I can't decide on a school, much less a major.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I am glad that you are taking care of yourself! These decisions were hard but it sounds like you put a great deal of thought into them.

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Good for you, Krystal. I think you're so lucky to be with your Mom. Lots of luck with everything.
xoxoxo


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

UPDATE on my update!

I am soooo excited I just had to share!!!

I finally got someone to talk to me at Sacramento State! And OMG he was SO nice and helped me sooo much!! Anywho....I guess you can double major there in the same dept! At SDSU we werent allowed to major and minor let alone double major in the same dept! He looked at all my courses and told me that all the business courses transfered over! Its going to be another 3 GE courses that I have to take there because they require you to take at least 3 through their school (no big deal) but one of them counts towards my degree! AND I have decided I am going to DOUBLE major in "Risk Management & Insurance" and Marketing! Its only 4 more classes because a few of them count towards both degrees!! I wanted to take 2 classes through open university this comming semester but all the classes are full! so I doubt I will get in to any of them! I have to attend the first 2 weeks of class and then am told whether or not I got in or not....so I will probably be taking this semester off and working to save up money to move back out on my own!

OH....AND...I got my unofficial transcript from SDSU, I guess they hadnt fully processed it so I DID meet my GPA requirement to get into my major at SDSU....Makes me feel better knowing that I did do well! I thought about staying for a semester here but the reality of it is that I just cant! its far too expensive!

Mia and I are back in SD, the drive was a ok...I HATE it, but the bright side is we only have to do once more in 2 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THANK YOU ALL for your sweet words, they mean the world to me!!!

Someone asked if me and my bf were still together (cant remember who...sorry)....We never broke up! LOL.....we ALMOST did and I thought we were going to but we didnt....and things have been amazing between us!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

How in the world did I miss this post??? Wow, girl, you have been busy since your last post!!! Things sound like they are going so good in your life right now!!!! I am extremely happy for you!!! Good luck in your move home~~~~GET that degree and enjoy your life!!!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Awww, you are moving?  I'm so jealous but sooo happy for you. I don't like SD that much, way too expensive. 

your new update sounds great :aktion033: :chili: congratulations on the decisions you made, you are so smart :smartass: I can tell that you'll be very successful in near future :walklikeanegyptian:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

It sounds like things are betting *a lot* better for you, Krystal!!!! I'm so happy for you!!! :hugging: 

Good luck at Sacramento State, it sounds like it was the right decision!!! :Good luck:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

It sounds like things are really falling into place for you! I'm so happy things seem to be working in your favor. You deserve it. Good luck with everything. I know you'll be a huge success in whatever you do.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm so glad to see such a wonderful update!!!

Good for you! I'm glad you can double major that's awesome! 

Keep us updated and I'm sure you're closer now, we'll have to meet up!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Wonderful. It worked out for you. AND you will have a double major. When my aggie son graduated from Texas A&M, he had a double major....All things work out for a reason...


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE (Sparkey @ Jan 11 2009, 02:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703662


> Awww, you are moving?  I'm so jealous but sooo happy for you. I don't like SD that much, way too expensive.
> 
> your new update sounds great :aktion033: :chili: congratulations on the decisions you made, you are so smart :smartass: I can tell that you'll be very successful in near future :walklikeanegyptian:[/B]


Yes we are... :biggrin: And honestly I cant wait!!! I will miss my job but thats about it!!! LOL....SD is just way too expensive and a little too fast paced for me...I am excited though! Thank you for being such a great friend Fay!!

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Jan 11 2009, 02:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703667


> It sounds like things are betting *a lot* better for you, Krystal!!!! I'm so happy for you!!! :hugging:
> 
> Good luck at Sacramento State, it sounds like it was the right decision!!! :Good luck:[/B]


They are! Its weird because all of a sudden things fell into place (like everyone said they would)....I am finally excited about school!! I havent been this excited for school, since..um....starting college!! Then that excitement went away REAL fast!

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 11 2009, 02:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703676


> It sounds like things are really falling into place for you! I'm so happy things seem to be working in your favor. You deserve it. Good luck with everything. I know you'll be a huge success in whatever you do.[/B]


Thank you SO much Crystal! People (family) keep telling me...just finish school...and I tell them, I WILL!!! It will be such a big accomplishment! but I need to do it MY way! Thank you again!! 

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jan 11 2009, 03:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703728


> I'm so glad to see such a wonderful update!!!
> 
> Good for you! I'm glad you can double major that's awesome!
> 
> Keep us updated and I'm sure you're closer now, we'll have to meet up![/B]


I know!! when they told me I could do that I about fell out of my chair!!! Yes we will have to meet up!!! We are only a few hours away!! But we can always drive down for the day or two days  Mia LOVES the beach!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I am soo soo happy for you!!! Like I said before .. you're going to go places sweetie, I just know it!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Glad to hear things are looking up!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Though I don't know you very well I am very happy that you have made a decision that will benefit you in the long run. I am also happy that you and your bf have been able to work and plan through all this 'drama' together. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

That is terrific news. I am very happy for you. :chili:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Krystal, that is so wonderful. I am so happy for you. :hugging: I am so sorry that I have been a horrible friend and still have yet to call you.  I have been so burnt out that I have not called anyone, not even my parents in a long time. I will give you a call this week, I sincerely promise.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Krystal, I'm so happy that you are happy! You sound so excited. Things are lookin up in your life and that is a great way to start a new year. Congrats!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

krystal ,,sounds like things are looking up for you ,, :grouphug: jo


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Jan 12 2009, 09:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704158


> Krystal, that is so wonderful. I am so happy for you. :hugging: I am so sorry that I have been a horrible friend and still have yet to call you.  I have been so burnt out that I have not called anyone, not even my parents in a long time. I will give you a call this week, I sincerely promise.[/B]


No sweat! Take some time for yourself!!! You deserve it! I know how hard it is when you just get burnt out and feel in a rut!! :grouphug: 

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Jan 12 2009, 09:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704160


> Krystal, I'm so happy that you are happy! You sound so excited. Things are lookin up in your life and that is a great way to start a new year. Congrats![/B]


Thank you!! I am VERY excited!!! It is a great way to start 2009!! I havent felt this way in a very long time! :rockon:


----------

